# Should I Strip My Fish? Please Help!



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
So, one of my Labidochromis Chismuluae is holding, and the fry are ready. Its currently in a 3 gallon DIY nursery in the main tank.

Today, it let one of the fry loose, but it still has a mouthful, and I'm not too sure as to why it wouldn't let out the others as well.
Considering it's a pretty young fish, and it probably hasn't spawned to much, I'm worried it'll swallow the fry and I'll only be left with this one little bugger  .

So, in your opinions, would you strip the fish? 
Also, considering it would be my first time stripping, and even though I do know how, I'd appreciate if you also wrote how you'd recommend to do it, if thats what you think I should do. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there anything in the nursery? Maybe she will feel they will be safer if there's some fake plant or something in there for her to spit them into.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

If your worried about it just strip her.

When i strip a female. I just pick the fish up use a toothpick to open its mouth over a bowl (or whatever) with water in it and move the female up and down with just her mouth under the water so the fry swims out. Its a bit hard to explain for me when your not here to just show. Maybe someone will be able to chime in and give you what i said in better details :lol:


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!

In the nursery, unfortunately I don't have any fake plants to put in there, but, I did take into consideration the stress without anything to be sheltered in, so, there are some stones in there.

Also, if it changes your answer, I did only get this fish today. They told me she was holding/ready, and would give it to me for the same price, so I took it! So, maybe the added stress level from having been put in the tank only about 9 hours ago would veto against stripping?

Thanks chris for the procedure details! I understand what your saying, I would just still debate between some of the tools I've heard to use (Finger, BIC Pen Cover, Toothpick, Q-Tip, etc.)

Thanks again, more advice still greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've only stripped a couple times but I used a paper clip to pry her mouth open. The wire is round and smooth :wink: . You can open and bend it into a configuration you like.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright, Thanks. So, would the fact that I added her in today change anything for anyone?

Thanks again


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

If you only added her 9 hours ago. Might be a good idea to wait main reason i say that is cause you haven't stripped a female before which will more then likely being your first time take you a bit longer then a person that does it all the time


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright, that sounds like a good idea.
How long would you say I should wait before it's safe to strip her?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Because the fish did not spawn in your tank, many breeders would not trust the fry are pure and let her spit in the main tank. Well, not the main tank because she is in quarantine. But not keep the fry. Since you can't be 100% sure she was kept only with her species.

The one that escaped probably did just escape. When the fry are ready, the Mom's seem to gulp frantically to contain the little buggers.

How are you going to raise the fry without another tank? If she was away from the fish in the tank, you could let her spit on her own.

There is a video on stripping in the Library if you want to try it.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a super easy way of stripping my fish. I get an old eye contact solution bottle or something similar that has a little squirter thing on the end of a bottle, small enough to fit in the fish's mouth. I fill it with tank water, net the fish, hold fish with one hand, put squirter up to fish's mouth and give the bottle a few squeezes. She usually just lets the babies fly when this is done! Super easy and no need to pry open the mouth, squeeze the fish, move the fish back and forth, or anything like that. Give it a try.....less stressful


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldnt strip her because like DJ Ransom explained the fry may not be pure. I also would be concerned for her health as you mentioned shes already a bit stressed from her move. That being said I would release her in the tank and let her spit naturally. If your set on stripping, I would do it how Dewdrop recommended. I usually use a small plastic measuring spoon.

Sometimes, the fish makes it easy on you, I had an acei that was holding for the first time, and as soon as I caught her, she spared me the work and spit out over 50 fry as soon as I put her in the bucket. As a matter of fact some came out in the net, on the floor, and in my hand.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

50!!!!! :O:O:O:O thats amazing!! never had more than 18 myself


----------

